# The Digiartists' Domain is back!



## senjuro (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Just letting you know that the Digiartists' Domain is back online at its new domain, digiartistsdomain.org. If your one of our users who wondered where we went, WE'RE BACK!! If you've never been, feel free to visit us. Just note the new domain of .ORG!

Thanks for your time and attention. Take care, everyone.

Sincerely,
 -senjuro


----------



## Dahguns (Feb 2, 2009)

PRON PRON PRON PRON PRON
PRON PRON PRON PRON PRON
PRON PRON PRON PRON PRON
PRON PRON PRON PRON PRON
D:


----------

